# Metro Park Bow Hunts



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just a reminder that if you don't have land to hunt or are new to hunting and want to learn, that most metro park bow hunts are starting to get dates out for applications and qualifications.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

What I found out about the metro park archery hunts are usually county residents only. Might b a few open ones for non residents but not many.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe that’s per metro park. There is nothing on the 5 rivers metro park controlled hunt that says you have to be a county resident, also it’s been my experience that every year there are left over spots that don’t get taken because there aren’t enough hunters so they have a second lottery for the left over spots.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Not sure of the county you sign up for, but I know the summit county drawings are resident only. And some of the parks don’t even do the hunts around here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The controlled deer hunt applications are now being taken till the end of July. On certain areas in the state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Its that time again, most metro parks and controlled hunts are starting to take registrations. I always like to remind people who don't have land to hunt that these are great opportunities to be able to have land to hunt.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

That would include me. Thanks for posting smitty


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

It’s that time of year again, most registrations are either already open or getting ready to. Great opportunity’s for those who need a place to hunt…


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Smitty82 said:


> It’s that time of year again, most registrations are either already open or getting ready to. Great opportunity’s for those who need a place to hunt…


Can you share how to apply for Metro Park Bow hunts?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Depends where you live, they all have their own process. I live in the Dayton area and the fiver rivers metro park has already been drawn. I would google your metro park and see what kind of controlled hunts they offer.


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Smitty82 said:


> Depends where you live, they all have their own process. I live in the Dayton area and the fiver rivers metro park has already been drawn. I would google your metro park and see what kind of controlled hunts they offer.


Thanks. Found info when I googled. Who would have guessed


----------

